# PC sound card



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

I am looking to change my current sound card (driver suck) for something that can do justice to my new onkyo tx-nr906. I currently have the xfi elite pro but I believe that the audio quality ue to rivers is not all that good. Can anyone recommend a PC sound card for HT use (audiophile)


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

over the years i'v used many verious PC based soundcards . everything from the soundblaster 8bit on upto the Audigy line. and I would have to say that i prefer the professional adition of the sound blaster live to most other cards.

reasons: 

The soundblaster live has a beter output. while the signals are storng and clear. they are also relitivly interference free. 

alot of internal PC cards suffer from backfround electrical interference from the inside workings of your pc, most everything in your PC transmits RF in some form or another. and these signals seep into the amp cercuits on cheap and substandard cards very easily..

I have found that soundblaster live for consumer based cards carrries the best overall isolation and preformance .


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I believe that most any sound card that can send a digital signal to the receiver should be just fine. Does your current sound card have a digital output? If so, that will be fine. Compare it to any digital output on your CD/DVD player and I don't think you will notice any difference. 

If your current sound card does not have a digital output, find one that does, and you'll be fine.


----------

